# Sloopy My Hammie Girl



## LyzziFall (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey everyone!

As many people know, I have been in love with hedgehogs for quite some time but my current living situation (in college dorms) along with other factors make it so aat this point in my life, having a hedgie is just not plausible.

Not as a replacement but as a blessing, a new creature was brought into my life today. In my love of small furry creatures, today I adopted a little hamster, whom I named Sloopy, after the song "Hang On Sloopy" of course.

Sloopy came to me through craigslist ad that I happened to stumble upon. Sloopy's former mother was a lovely woman who had rescued her from some people who, as I understand it, had planned on using her for snake food. ::Shudder:: It makes me so mad to think about. Sloopy's former mom worked very hard to show this hamster love and allow her to come out of her shell. Unfortunately, the woman is currently working 2 jobs 24/7 and felt that she no longer had the time able to give Sloopy the time she deserved. She worked very hard to make sure Sloopy found a good and loving home and I am so incredibly happy to give this little girl a new home and all the love possible. She is adorable and was amazing on the way home. She lives in a 10 gal tank with a 2 story cage topper that we had to take off while driving home. She is acclimating and chilling in her cagea. My parents, siblings, 4 cats, fish, 2 birds, sister's snake and toad are all excited to have her in our home! Yaya!

Here are the pics I took on the drive home with my phone!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Awe, what a cutie ^-^

I used to have two hamsters myself  My girl, Jinxy, came to me pregnant (without my knowledge) and ended up having 10 beautiful babies ^-^ We had to find them all homes, but they were all healthy and well 

Sloopy is adorable!

I was just looking at hamsters today  I was thinking about getting one myself ^-^
But I already have too many pets :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

What a cute little hammy, that is so great that you adopted her


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She is adorable  I'm so glad you have found you a pet  :!:


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I wanted a hedgie for so long and was trapped in the dorms too! I also considered getting a hamster (and keeping it as a secret) but with hop skip and circumstances changed and a hedgie sort of fell into my lap. 

I am very happy that you are giving Sloopy and wonderful new home!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Kudos to you for getting Sloopy, she's a cutie pie!


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Precious. <3 I love her fur, what a pretty colour, and look how it catches the sunlight. She's lovely.


----------



## Free2Dream (Aug 10, 2009)

Aww, I just love hamsters! I had one growing up named Popcorn, she was the best... never bit me or anything. Good for you for giving a needy hammie a home.


----------

